# Coca Macbook Pro



## kompleet (30 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

voilà il ya 4 jours j'ai renversé du coca sur le clavier de mon macbook pro 17 mid 2009, et j'ai bien les boules, vu qu'à cause de ça, fini la garantie apple et fini la garantie échange à neuf Fnac à 300 euros... Super. Le truc qui ne m'est jamais arrivé de ma vie, et il a fallu que ça arrive le jour ou j'ai un macbook pro...

Bref...

Le coca s'est renversé à droite du clavier, donc le DD, la batterie, et la carte graphique ont été épargnés, j'ai quand même attendu une bonne dizaine d'heures avant de le rallumer ( je ne pouvais pas attendre plus vu que c'est ma machine de travail principal).

Par miracle, tout marche à merveille, sauf les touches Enter, et surtout la touche Shift droite qui colle bien et croustille à J+4.

J'ai vu une vidéo expliquant comment déclipser une touche, mais la touche shift droite à l'air d'avoir un systeme diffèrent avec une barre en fer un peu comme la touche espace, du coup j'hésite à tenter de la déclipser, le mieux étant l'ennemi du bien...

Bref si vous avez des idées sur comment nettoyer ça, je suis preneur ! 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## houlala63 (30 Novembre 2009)

bah toutes les touches se déclipsent. En effet certaines résistent plus que d'autres...
Attention a ne pas les casser.Au pire si tu en pète une, tu peut toujours t'en procurer chez Bricomac

Mais le mieux reste encore d'enlever le top case,le clavier et de tout démonter.
En effet il y a deux 'feuilles' plastifiées qui entrent en contact sous les touches de ton clavier et il y a peut être encore du coca séché entre les 2 
Un bon coup d'éponge devrait suffire ...

Attention également aux 'tétons' sous les touches ils sont tres fragiles ...


----------



## kompleet (30 Novembre 2009)

j'avoue que ça me fait un peu flipper de démonter tout le bazard, peur de pas le remonter convenablement par la suite


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2009)

kompleet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Bref...
> 
> Le coca s'est renversé à droite du clavier, donc le DD, la batterie, et la carte graphique ont été épargnés, j'ai quand même attendu une bonne dizaine d'heures avant de le rallumer ( je ne pouvais pas attendre plus vu que c'est ma machine de travail principal).


Erreur à ne pas faire !

il y a pas mal de fils là dessus 

premiers reflexes 
eteindre 
débrancher , enlever la batterie s'il y en a une amovible 
démonter le plus vite possible
nettoyer ( avec produits divers )
puis laisser secher plusieurs jours  avant de remonter

et surtout pas de séchage au sèche cheveux
( qui peut faire cramer un circuit ou pousser des molécules corrosives   dans des endroits préalablement sains)


----------



## N3ox (30 Novembre 2009)

Tu fais tremper le tout dans un bain avec un peu de savon, genre 10 minutes. Après tu rinces à l'eau claire. Normalement, le coca aura entièrement disparu.

PS : désolé, plus fort que moi :s bon courage !


----------



## kompleet (30 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Erreur à ne pas faire !
> 
> il y a pas mal de fils là dessus
> 
> ...



Autant je me poserai pas de question sur une machine à 700 euros, mais sur une machine à 2300 euros, j'avoue que j'ai du mal à me lancer dans un démontage complet. :rose:


----------



## anneee (30 Novembre 2009)

oui, mais là tu n'as pas beaucoup d'autres choix (mis à part amener ta machine dans une boutique Mac pour qu'ils fassent le boulot, mais à quel prix!!!)


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2009)

malheureusement  il y a eu du temps écoulé 
et le liquide , et ici en plus du coca -très corrosif*- a eu largement le temps de foutre sa zone

--
* exemple
mettez un une vis dans un verre de coca quelques temps et vous verrez
( c'est une combine macgyverienne de nettoyage d'outils, dont rouille)


----------



## scaryfan (1 Décembre 2009)

Je prie pour que ce genre de mésaventure ne m'arrive pas... :rose:

Sinon, quand ça arrive, je ne vois qu'une solution : éteindre la bécane, l'ouvrir tout de suite pour nettoyer ce que l'on peut... et attendre que ça sèche... logntemps quand même...  ... et, a priori, ça doit repartir de plus belle normalement...


Maintenant, cela dépend aussi de la gravité de l'intrusion du coca dans la machine... 

Par contre... je ne suis pas sûr que le coca bouffre le métal...


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2009)

démonter un MacBook Pro unibody jusqu'à atteindre le clavier ne me semble pas à la portée de n'importe qui! (le clavier c'est sans doute le dernier élément que l'on atteint...)

Personnellement je le porterais en SAV pour demander un devis et j'essaierais d'appeler mon assurance habitation ou l'assurance responsabilité civile de celui qui a renversé le verre de coca (si ce n'est pas toi bien sûr...). On ne sait jamais!


----------



## Sékiltoyai (1 Décembre 2009)

Quand j'ai eu à démonter mon mbp pour la première fois, j'ai flippé aussi (je tremblais presque) mais ça se fait très bien (en même temps moi j'ai la génération de MBP de juin 2007, donc pas Unibody).
Enfin dans tous les cas, il faut :
- Un kit de tournevis de précision, potentiellement avec des Torx (du moins pour mon modèle, pour le tien il faut regarder).
- Du soin.
- Un papier et un crayon, et des talents d'artiste 
- Des tasses ou des shooters selon ce que tu trouves dans ta cuisine.

Tu dessines tout ce que tu démontes sur la feuille, et tu numérotes les vis par type, tu les classes dans les shooters. Selon tes talents de dessinateur, tu as le droit de dessiner aussi les cables et fixations, mais c'est toi qui vois. 
Avec cette méthode, tu peux démonter et remonter n'importe quoi, et en toute confiance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h34 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Personnellement je le porterais en SAV pour demander un devis et j'essaierais d'appeler mon assurance habitation ou l'assurance responsabilité civile de celui qui a renversé le verre de coca (si ce n'est pas toi bien sûr...). On ne sait jamais!


L'assurance habitation, faut pas pousser, un verre de coca c'est pas un dégât des eaux, et le MBP c'est pas un meuble. :-/


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2009)

certain contrat prenne en charge des dégâts "mineur" de la vie de tout les jours  il faut bien lire ton contrat


----------



## houlala63 (1 Décembre 2009)

oui c'est vrai un macbookpro c'est pas la mer a boire pour le démonter.
j'avais déja démonté un Ibook et c'est le jour et la nuit en comparaison  ...

Il faut quand même utiliser les bons outils, hein! 

M'enfin moi aussi j'ai pas le modèle unibody, donc je sais pas comment faut s'y prendre ...


----------



## scaryfan (1 Décembre 2009)

C'est dans la petite notice Apple livrée avec le MBP ! 
Il y a les dessins qui explique qu'il y a 10 vis derrière à dévisser (certaines sont plus longues que les autres... faut pas les perdre surtout  )...
Bon, ensuite, on a accès à la mémoire et au DD... ensuite, je pense que c'est une paire de manches... :hein:


----------



## Sékiltoyai (1 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> certain contrat prenne en charge des dégâts "mineur" de la vie de tout les jours  il faut bien lire ton contrat


Ah merde, aussi on me prévient jamais.


----------



## donromano (23 Janvier 2014)

bonjour, je suis tout nouveau sur macbook, et j'ai déjà un soucis.. des amies on eu la bonne idée de secouer du coca et de l'ouvrir juste a coté de mon macbook air 2013 neuf de a peine 1 mois  :'( j'ai eu le temps de vite enlever ce qu'il y avait dessus et il n'y a que la touche a qui colle de temps en temps, mais surtout mon trackapd et beaucoup plus dur qu'avant, si quelqu'un a une idée svp faite moi le savoir ^^ et a la longue le coca ne risque t'il pas de me bousillé le mac ??  merci  d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2014)

donromano a dit:


> bonjour, je suis tout nouveau sur macbook, et j'ai déjà un soucis.. des amies on eu la bonne idée de secouer du coca et de l'ouvrir juste a coté de mon macbook air 2013 neuf de a peine 1 mois  :'( j'ai eu le temps de vite enlever ce qu'il y avait dessus et il n'y a que la touche a qui colle de temps en temps, mais surtout mon trackapd et beaucoup plus dur qu'avant, si quelqu'un a une idée svp faite moi le savoir ^^ et a la longue le coca ne risque t'il pas de me bousillé le mac ??  merci  d'avance


bienvenue

au minimum  faire ce qui est indiqué plus haut

et voir d'autres fils es nettoyage demontage ou tech desoxydation
(par soi ou faire faire)
exemple
recherche google
site:forums.macg.co liquide desoxydation


----------



## JM66 (23 Janvier 2014)

Encore un ça fait mal. Renseignement pris, c'est de plus en plus courant. 
La faut aux réseaux sociaux je crois, où on pianote à l'heure du goûter. 
Mon fils lui a carrément vomi dans le sien un lendemain de fête, son premier Retina n'avait que 3 mois 


C'est après qu'il aurait eu besoin de coca (désolé c'est pas drôle, mais ça soulage)


----------



## Sly54 (23 Janvier 2014)

donromano a dit:


> et a la longue le coca ne risque t'il pas de me bousillé le mac ??


Peut être faudrait-il déclarer le problème à ton assurance (sans tarder).
Ainsi la changement de carte mère pourrait être pris en charge par l'assurance responsabilité civile de _l'agiteuse de Coca_


----------



## JM66 (24 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Peut être faudrait-il déclarer le problème à ton assurance (sans tarder).
> Ainsi la changement de carte mère pourrait être pris en charge par l'assurance responsabilité civile de _l'agiteuse de Coca_



préciser que le coca a été renversé lors d'une bousculade à cause d'un passant dans un café et qu'il n'a pas été possible de retrouver cette personne


----------

